# Second request... Pain management



## sriggle (Jan 6, 2012)

Really need help on this please SECOND REQUEST...

Original question..


"If a orthopedic surgeon places a pain line intraoperative, but the anesthesiolgist is the one to manage the pain after surgery. Who would bill for that? The surgeon or the anesthesiologist?"

I asked this question to our coding compliance department. This is the answer I got..

"If the code for the placement includes daily monitoring then they should both bill, the surgeon with mod 54 & the anesthesiologist with a mod 55.  If it does not include for the daily monitoring then the surgeon would bill for the placement and the anesthesiologist should bill using E/M codes if there is not a monitoring only code."

I dont really agree with this. But I would like others opinions. Thank you...


----------



## cceegardner (Jan 6, 2012)

We do not bill for lines placed by the surgeon. We bill for our anesthesiologist only when they management the pain after surgery. That is the determination by our compliance department.


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Jan 6, 2012)

the ortho surgeon would bil for the line placement. 
the anesthesiologist would then bill for the management.


----------

